
Ask David Cohen: When Is the Right Time to Apply to an Accelerator? - janober
http://www.techstars.com/content/accelerators/ask-david-cohen-time-apply-accelerator/
======
sharemywin
Wonder if you get feedback about the "that's interesting"?

Too me the problem with accelerators(etc) the information flow is all one way.
If you think I'm wasting my time great let me know and why. Maybe I should
spend time proving that part wrong.

